# Green Tree Frog Pics



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 29, 2007)

Took some more pics last night...


----------



## bug_collector (Jan 29, 2007)

aaw how sweet, the first pic is my favorite lol


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 29, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous mate. do u ever breed em.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 29, 2007)

Awwww look gtf are awesome we had them all over our verandah last nite due to hours and hours of rain some of them were breeding in my dogs water bucket so im gon have lil baby gtf


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes we do breed them. Have heaps of the little buggers right now


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 29, 2007)

How much do they sell for?


----------



## weptyle (Jan 29, 2007)

the first pic is a keeper, he looks so cute


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 29, 2007)

You don't breed Red-Eyes hey Tennille?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes we had heaps of Red Eyes this year already. Usually sell for around the $20 mark.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

they dont look real!!
...but theyre very cute,... 

why are some darker than the others?


----------



## reece89 (Jan 29, 2007)

nice gtf


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 30, 2007)

Love GTF


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 30, 2007)

any one on of far north qld frog breeders


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 30, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles might have some


----------



## motman440 (Jan 30, 2007)

i thought id put a photo of one up
this one lives in a PVC pipe that telecom put up.
we have a fair few living around our place as we have a HUGE pond that was previously a pool.


----------



## koubee (Jan 31, 2007)

Love the darker ones, i love GTF's.


----------



## vjstalgis (Jan 31, 2007)

do they come in this colour?


----------



## Adam (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey!!! Thats what happens when you take to much acid!!LOL


----------

